# Saving plants



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Right now in my tank all of my plants are dieing off and look horrible, which they have never been like this before. 
Things I have done differant since then has been; change the bulbs, add a DIY C02, and few weeks ago I started to use Flourish potassium.
I currently am battling with, the green spotted algea, brown algea, hair algea, and this algea that grows quite thick on the egde of my plant leaves. 
All this algea has overrun my tank, because I left for a hunting trip for two nights, and then when I got back from the trip I had to turn around and leave again and was gone for two days. So when I get back.. its all taking over.:chair: :chair: 

The tank is a 38G. Filtration is 1 tetra whisper 5-15, 1 Aquaclear 30G, and I have a in tank filter.
Lighting is 60 watts, one 30watt bulb that has 5,000K, and the other is a 30watt bulb which is 4,100K. 
The only C02 that I have is one that was a DIY that I got off of plantedtank. And for plant supplements I only use Flourish potassium (joys of living in Maine, there are no good plant stores) which I use every 3 or so days. Also I have a powerhead.

So my question is, what are some ways I can help save my plants?
I can take care of the algea problem, except for the algea that infesting only the egdes of my plant leaves. I have no clue what it is.
Also I do have some algea in middle of the leave.. And from what I have read it says in order to get rid of it, is to remove the infected leaves. But what do you do when every single leaf is infected?

Plants are,
Java fern (some look beautiful, others have turned brown)
Chain sword
And Broadleaf sword.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pruning affected leaves is the best way, though you can try a 1:20 mic of bleach:water. Soak till the algae starts to turn white. DO NOT SOAK THE ROOTS. As for the tank, manually remove all you can, turn over gravel and bury what you cant remove. Then do a large (60-70%) waterchange. DIY CO2 doesn't do much on larger tanks and with 2 HOB filters, you are probably outgasing the co2 you are introducing.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Alright thanks for that, I'll get on it.

As for the lighting, is that sufficient enough? I am unable to find any bulbs with the right amount of heat output. Not to many 36'' bulbs around.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A higher spectrum would help. You are on the border of what both macrophytes and microphytes compete. A higher K rating will give the plants more than the algae. 7000K-10000K is good. A mix is even better.


----------

